# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  My 8 Week Ostarine Log

## EarlyMuscles

I'm going to be running a 8 week cycle of Ostarine dosed at 25mg ED. I got this stuff 2 days ago, I ordered it from U-micals. It was so cheap that I'm pretty skeptical about it but its whatever. I took my first dose yesterday morning and ill be taking all the other doses around the same time in the morning I didn't feel anything the first day but nothing was expected....

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Today was my second day taking 25mg of Ostarine and i still havnt felt a difference in anything but today and yesterday are my off days from the gym so i cant really judge. I work out quads, calfs, and abs tomorrow so i"ll see how it goes then...

----------


## Shsm

I love Ostarine. I'm skeptical about Uchemicals too, what did it taste like? It really kicked in for me around Day 10.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> I love Ostarine. I'm skeptical about Uchemicals too, what did it taste like? It really kicked in for me around Day 10.


I'm not really sure growth explain the taste but it had a warning feel in my mouth an smell like nail polish remover. Where did you get your from?

----------


## Shsm

> I'm not really sure growth explain the taste but it had a warning feel in my mouth an smell like nail polish remover. Where did you get your from?


The taste for me was like a mixture of gasoline and vodka. I got mine from Sarmssearch. Great results at 12.5mg ED

----------


## EarlyMuscles

I should have some real good results at 25mg a day then. Did you gain any weight?

----------


## Shsm

> I should have some real good results at 25mg a day then. Did you gain any weight?


Yes you should, I wouldn't exceed that though. I gained 6 pounds of LBM with only a 0.5% increase in body fat. Uchemicals has mixed reviews mostly because of their price, if their Ostarine works for you then you save a lot of money...

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Yes you should, I wouldn't exceed that though. I gained 6 pounds of LBM with only a 0.5% increase in body fat. Uchemicals has mixed reviews mostly because of their price, if their Ostarine works for you then you save a lot of money...


Yea I hope everything goes good but I'm not expecting nothing great

----------


## Shsm

> Yea I hope everything goes good but I'm not expecting nothing great


What did you plan out for PCT?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> What did you plan out for PCT?


I actually haven't planned anything for PCT yet. What do you recommend I should do. Maybe some nolvadex ?

----------


## Shsm

> I actually haven't planned anything for PCT yet. What do you recommend I should do. Maybe some nolvadex?


That sounds good. Maybe a few weeks of 20mg if your blood work dictates you need it. My nipples got puffy around my fifth day. I researched it and found out Ostarine can cause a slight increase in Estrogen. I started taking Arimidex 0.25mg EOD and within a few days they were back to normal. 

If you need compounds like Arimidex and Nolvadex , use the banner at the top (AR-R ).

They're having a 34% off sale at the moment and all of their products are high quality and they have fast shipping. They also sell oral syringes if you need some extra...

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> That sounds good. Maybe a few weeks of 20mg if your blood work dictates you need it. My nipples got puffy around my fifth day. I researched it and found out Ostarine can cause a slight increase in Estrogen. I started taking Arimidex 0.25mg EOD and within a few days they were back to normal.
> 
> If you need compounds like Arimidex and Nolvadex , use the banner at the top (AR-R ).
> 
> They're having a 34% off sale at the moment and all of their products are high quality and they have fast shipping. They also sell oral syringes if you need some extra...


Sounds good

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Ok so this is my fourth day taking 25mg of Ostarine in the morning. I just finished my shoulder workout and it felt good. My pump was nice and I felt like my muscle endurance was a little better than usual. Idk if it was the Ostarine or not but I liked it. No weight gains yet or anything but I'm hoping that comes soon

----------


## Shsm

> Ok so this is my fourth day taking 25mg of Ostarine in the morning. I just finished my shoulder workout and it felt good. My pump was nice and I felt like my muscle endurance was a little better than usual. Idk if it was the Ostarine or not but I liked it. No weight gains yet or anything but I'm hoping that comes soon


The endurance effect from Ostarine I received was the biggest benefit. Sounds like it's good stuff. Eat like a bull if you want to gain weight.

----------


## MuscleInk

> The endurance effect from Ostarine I received was the biggest benefit. Sounds like it's good stuff. Eat like a bull if you want to gain weight.


I did a lot of clinical work with that compound in our cachexic patients and saw considerable benefits in total body composition as measured by dual energy X-ray absorption (DEXA) diagnostics. I've met the CEO of the founding company for Enobosarm (ostarine) and had several dinners with him and a few of his executives. It's a very promising compound but long term dosing protocols are still needed to establish long term benefits/risks.

There is another company looking at pathways to attenuate muscle atrophy, both in the aged and terminally ill and the compound will likely find off label application in body building. I'll be running clinical trials with this compound in November/December. I'm looking forward to seeing the data on this new compound as well.

----------


## Shsm

> I did a lot of clinical work with that compound in our cachexic patients and saw considerable benefits in total body composition as measured by dual energy X-ray absorption (DEXA) diagnostics. I've met the CEO of the founding company for Enobosarm (ostarine) and had several dinners with him and a few of his executives. It's a very promising compound but long term dosing protocols are still needed to establish long term benefits/risks.
> 
> There is another company looking at pathways to attenuate muscle atrophy, both in the aged and terminally ill and the compound will likely find off label application in body building. I'll be running clinical trials with this compound in November/December. I'm looking forward to seeing the data on this new compound as well.


Man, that's awesome! I feel like I'm talking to the guy that's eventually going to cure cancer or something. Keep us posted!

----------


## MuscleInk

> Man, that's awesome! I feel like I'm talking to the guy that's eventually going to cure cancer or something. Keep us posted!


I wish I could say we were closer but sadly the cure remains elusive. Still a lot of good compounds coming out and there are over 600 in development so there is hope, but everything so far has only extended PFS (progression free survival). The latest compound for breast cancer I was involved with showed a median time of 10 months PFS so the reality is we are better but we haven't gotten as far as we need to!

The cachexia drugs for preventing muscle atrophy is of particular interest to me.  :Wink:

----------


## gearbox

> Man, that's awesome! I feel like I'm talking to the guy that's eventually going to cure cancer or something. Keep us posted!


you do realize he is like 85 years old already!

----------


## MuscleInk

> you do realize he is like 85 years old already!


But I look 25 and even posted the pictures to prove it!!!

....oh wait....ya never mind.  :Smilie:

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Idk if its whether me eating so many carbs or if its from the Ostarine but I feel pretty bloated too

----------


## Shsm

> Idk if its whether me eating so many carbs or if its from the Ostarine but I feel pretty bloated too


Keep us posted.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Ok sorry guys I haven't been keeping up with the posts. This is my seventh day taking this stuff and I seem to be vascular all the time, literally. I was definitely not this vascular before. I did back and bis yesterday an my pump and endurance were better than usual. I feel fuller but having gained any weight since last time I checked. Today I'm doing chest and tris so I'm definitely looking forward to it and I'll weigh myself today too

----------


## Shsm

> Ok sorry guys I haven't been keeping up with the posts. This is my seventh day taking this stuff and I seem to be vascular all the time, literally. I was definitely not this vascular before. I did back and bis yesterday an my pump and endurance were better than usual. I feel fuller but having gained any weight since last time I checked. Today I'm doing chest and tris so I'm definitely looking forward to it and I'll weigh myself today too


It's okay. Great news. If you wish to gain weight you're going to have to eat more.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> It's okay. Great news. If you wish to gain weight you're going to have to eat more.


I'm already eating like a pig lol

----------


## Shsm

> I'm already eating like a pig lol


Good. Have you experienced any side effects thus far such as trouble sleeping or acne?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Yea I feel like I'm getting head aches from taking a high dose and I'm on accutane currently so acne is not a problem

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Subscribed. EarlyMuscles; thanks for logging. I too am seriously considering a SARM so I'm very interested in you results/experiences. I'll be watching and reading.

----------


## Shsm

> Yea I feel like I'm getting head aches from taking a high dose and I'm on accutane currently so acne is not a problem


Headaches are common for the first week at the dosage you're taking. If they still persists after your second week and are unbearable, I would consider stopping.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Headaches are common for the first week at the dosage you're taking. If they still persists after your second week and are unbearable, I would consider stopping.


Yea I'm considering taking 12.5 once or twice a day. I really want this cycle to hurry up because I'm planning a 7 60mg tbol only cycle after this

----------


## Shsm

> Yea I'm considering taking 12.5 once or twice a day. I really want this cycle to hurry up because I'm planning a 7 60mg tbol only cycle after this


Keep taking 25 mg until you can't anymore. Don't run the Tbol. That's a horrible idea.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Keep taking 25 mg until you can't anymore. Don't run the Tbol. That's a horrible idea.


Why?

----------


## Shsm

> Why?


You're way too young for steroids . SARMS are your only exception because they are acclaimed to mildly suppress at most. Shutting down your natural testosterone production, which you undoubtedly would if you ran that cycle, would lead to extremely harsh lifelong complications.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> You're way too young for steroids. SARMS are your only exception because they are acclaimed to mildly suppress at most. Shutting down your natural testosterone production, which you undoubtedly would if you ran that cycle, would lead to extremely harsh lifelong complications.


The tbol shouldn't shut me down too hard and there's no aromatizing so I should be good with a 40/40/20/20 nolvadex pct after

----------


## Shsm

> The tbol shouldn't shut me down too hard and there's no aromatizing so I should be good with a 40/40/20/20 nolvadex pct after


Yes it most certainly will. Your Nolvadex isn't a magic pill, it depends on you. In the even you don't recover you're going to be contemplating suicide on a daily basis. Play it safe and take advantage of SARMs for a few more years.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Yes it most certainly will. Your Nolvadex isn't a magic pill, it depends on you. In the even you don't recover you're going to be contemplating suicide on a daily basis. Play it safe and take advantage of SARMs for a few more years.


Maybe. I'm thinking about doing a anavar and Ostarine cycle sometime soon too if this Ostarine goes good

----------


## Shsm

> Maybe. I'm thinking about doing a anavar and Ostarine cycle sometime soon too if this Ostarine goes good


Anavar will shut you down too. Trust me, just stay away from steroids for a few more years.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Anavar will shut you down too. Trust me, just stay away from steroids for a few more years.


What's your thoughts on peptides

----------


## Shsm

> What's your thoughts on peptides


I'm not too sure about those. Do some research and ask some questions for members in the AAS Q&A Forum and see what they say.  :Smilie:

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> What's your thoughts on peptides


Here's a peptide log from Swifto. Good read and lots of useful info

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...Log&highlight=

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Ok so today is day 7 of taking 25mg of Ostarine in the morning. I worked on chest and tris today and I had a real good pump and my vascularity is deffinetaly a lot better than before I started my cycle. Here are some pics of now, I will post more probably when I'm 4 weeks in then 8 weeks on.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bro, pick up your room!! Lol! Look hard man. Good work. Looking forward to seeing your progress.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Bro, pick up your room!! Lol! Look hard man. Good work. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


Hahahaha thanks

----------


## Shsm

> Ok so today is day 7 of taking 25mg of Ostarine in the morning. I worked on chest and tris today and I had a real good pump and my vascularity is deffinetaly a lot better than before I started my cycle. Here are some pics of now, I will post more probably when I'm 4 weeks in then 8 weeks on.


Awesome. Hit your body as hard as you can at the gym, especially those legs. Looking good.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

So today is my 8th day taking it and my vascularity went up and I still seem to be getting these headaches so I might drop down the amount I'm taking. Off day from the gym so no report with that

----------


## EarlyMuscles

I was also thinking of taking liquidex just in case of aromatizing and water weight with the Ostarine. What would be a good amount to take and when?

----------


## Shsm

> I was also thinking of taking liquidex just in case of aromatizing and water weight with the Ostarine. What would be a good amount to take and when?


0.25 mg every other day. Morning or night

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> 0.25 mg every other day. Morning or night


With a half life of around 22 hours I wanna dose it every day

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> 0.25 mg every other day. Morning or night


My mistake. I thought u were talking about the Ostarine lol

----------


## Shsm

No worries  :Smilie:

----------


## EarlyMuscles

what do you guys think about me taking about 15mg of ostarine instead of 25mg to see if it will help my headaches?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Give it a go. Also, I've read suggestions regarding minimizing the vision sides of S4 by running 5 days on, 2 days off. Might be something to consider with this product as well?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Give it a go. Also, I've read suggestions regarding minimizing the vision sides of S4 by running 5 days on, 2 days off. Might be something to consider with this product as well?


No Ostarine doasnt have any vision sides. It's mainly head aches and libido changes

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Yeah, I just meant use the same 5 on 2 off protocol to help reduce the sides of head aches. A different approach to administering Ostarine so you could keep your dosage at the same level while still giving your system a breather. How long after you started dosing did the headaches start?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Yeah, I just meant use the same 5 on 2 off protocol to help reduce the sides of head aches. A different approach to administering Ostarine so you could keep your dosage at the same level while still giving your system a breather. How long after you started dosing did the headaches start?


Ohhhh sorry I misunderstood. And abou 5 days in it started

----------


## Shsm

> what do you guys think about me taking about 15mg of ostarine instead of 25mg to see if it will help my headaches?


How intense are you headaches?

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Hmmmm. Interesting. May have to experiment with your idea of dropping to 15mg OR do the 5 on 2 off. Say today is your 8th day? If you'd like to keep the 25mg ed, maybe stick it out for 2 more days then don't take anything for 2 days. After the 2 day break start back at 25mg for 5 days then another 2 day break. If that doesn't cut it for you try your idea of dropping to 15mg. Just my $0.02. 

The increased vascularity sounds great. Do you think it may be having any effect on bf%?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Hmmmm. Interesting. May have to experiment with your idea of dropping to 15mg OR do the 5 on 2 off. Say today is your 8th day? If you'd like to keep the 25mg ed, maybe stick it out for 2 more days then don't take anything for 2 days. After the 2 day break start back at 25mg for 5 days then another 2 day break. If that doesn't cut it for you try your idea of dropping to 15mg. Just my $0.02.
> 
> The increased vascularity sounds great. Do you think it may be having any effect on bf%?


I haven't really noticed any difference in bf. and I'll take that method into consideration and maybe try it

----------


## EarlyMuscles

So this morning I took .3ml of Ostarine instead of .5ml and I don't have a head ache. By now I usually would have a head ache. My vascularity isn't as good but I might take the rest .2ml later today and see how that goes

----------


## Shsm

> So this morning I took .3ml of Ostarine instead of .5ml and I don't have a head ache. By now I usually would have a head ache. My vascularity isn't as good but I might take the rest .2ml later today and see how that goes


I'd stay with 25 mg for as long as possible. Take a OTC headache medication such as Tylenol Rapid Release until you can't stand your headaches anymore

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> I'd stay with 25 mg for as long as possible. Take a OTC headache medication such as Tylenol Rapid Release until you can't stand your headaches anymore


I have been taking plenty of Tylenol and even my girlfriends prescription head ache medicine. I can't stand the head aches anymore so I'm going to stay at .3ml for now and might go to .5 again in a week to see if its the same

----------


## Shsm

> I have been taking plenty of Tylenol and even my girlfriends prescription head ache medicine. I can't stand the head aches anymore so I'm going to stay at .3ml for now and might go to .5 again in a week to see if its the same


Do you think you can do 15 mg in the morning and 10 mg at night like you proposed? You'd get much better results running 25 mg every day rather than 15 mg

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Do you think you can do 3 mg in the morning and 2 mg at night like you proposed? You'd get much better results running 25 mg every day rather than 15 mg


Yea that's what I'm going to try to do. Hopefully it works well. I'll keep you guys posted

----------


## Shsm

> Yea that's what I'm going to try to do. Hopefully it works well. I'll keep you guys posted


Alright bro, good deal...

Does your girlfriend know you're taking Ostarine?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Alright bro, good deal...
> 
> Does your girlfriend know you're taking Ostarine?


Yea she's well aware lol

----------


## Shsm

> Yea she's well aware lol


She's a keeper

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> She's a keeper


Lol deffenitally

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Sorry I haven't been posting recently. I'm not sure how many days I'm into my Ostarine cycle today but I have been taking 3ml in the morning and 2ml before I sleep instead of 5ml on the morning to try to avoid the head aches. It seems as if my arms have gotten bigger and maybe my shoulders a little. My girlfriend said I deff have gotten bigger but I haven't weighed myself so idk for a fact yet. My reps feel easier and my strength is a little up. I'm going to work chest and tris today so ill see how that goes and I will weigh myself too and keep you guys posted

----------


## EarlyMuscles

So I just finished my chest and tris session and it went pretty well. No big increase in strength but the scale says I gained around 2 pounds. I feel like the Ostarine worked better when I took .5ml in the morning at once instead of splitting it.

----------


## Shsm

> Sorry I haven't been posting recently. I'm not sure how many days I'm into my Ostarine cycle today but I have been taking 3ml in the morning and 2ml before I sleep instead of 5ml on the morning to try to avoid the head aches. It seems as if my arms have gotten bigger and maybe my shoulders a little. My girlfriend said I deff have gotten bigger but I haven't weighed myself so idk for a fact yet. My reps feel easier and my strength is a little up. I'm going to work chest and tris today so ill see how that goes and I will weigh myself too and keep you guys posted





> So I just finished my chest and tris session and it went pretty well. No big increase in strength but the scale says I gained around 2 pounds. I feel like the Ostarine worked better when I took .5ml in the morning at once instead of splitting it.


Excellent. Try alternating every three days or so between splitting it up and taking it all at once. See if you notice anything...

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Been taking .5ml as usual every morning and I haven't been getting head aches like I did before. Today Is one of my off days from the gym so nothing really to post. My vascularity has been looking good and I think it's pretty safe to say its the Ostarine.

----------


## Shsm

> Been taking .5ml as usual every morning and I haven't been getting head aches like I did before. Today Is one of my off days from the gym so nothing really to post. My vascularity has been looking good and I think it's pretty safe to say its the Ostarine.


Alright.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

The cycle is going great. It's Thursday and Thursdays are my days off so nothing really to report about that. I seem to be getting fuller and bigger forearms calfs and biceps. I want to add anastrozole for an ai through out the cycle. What dose should I take and how often?

----------


## Shsm

0.25 mg EOD in the morning. Ar-r .com

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Ok will do. And im thinking about taking 12.5 until my order for the ai arrives

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Any specific reason for the AI and reduced dosage until it arrives? Sounds like you're seeing some positive results from the Osta! That's great! Vascularity still increasing too?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Any specific reason for the AI and reduced dosage until it arrives? Sounds like you're seeing some positive results from the Osta! That's great! Vascularity still increasing too?


Yea my vascularity is deffinetaly better than before and I feel like its going to aromatize eventually so I wanna be safe instead of sorry

----------


## human project

> Yes it most certainly will. Your Nolvadex isn't a magic pill, it depends on you. In the even you don't recover you're going to be contemplating suicide on a daily basis. Play it safe and take advantage of SARMs for a few more years.


I agree that you might want to wait a few more years to start steroids ... I wish I would of just taken igf, peptides, and growth for a few more years instead of jumping on roids. I don't know if t'bol will make you contemplate suicide on a daily basis tho

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Ok so today I took my Ostarine in the morning as usual. I didn't go down in dose I'm still taking .5ml of it but the head aches arnt happening as much anymore thank god. Ok so my vascularity is definitely better and veins are popping out most of the day. I weighed myself before my quad and calf workout and scale says I gained 4 pounds!! I look bigger and feel stronger but the 4 pounds isn't all lean muscle, my bodyfat is a little higher too

----------


## Sworder

Ostarine suppresses the HPTA! At your age that might not be the best course of action, do you have PCT planned?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Ostarine suppresses the HPTA! At your age that might not be the best course of action, do you have PCT planned?


Yea I was planning 40/40/20/20 of nolvadex

----------


## Sworder

Wouldn't hurt to add clomid 100/50/50/50 and stop messing with your HPTA at your age!

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> Wouldn't hurt to add clomid 100/50/50/50 and stop messing with your HPTA at your age!


I think Clomid and nolvadex is a little too much for just Ostarine. Maybe a lower dose of Clomid with nolvadex

----------


## Sworder

I disagree, clomid and nolvadex is a better PCT. You can do 50/25/25/25 of clomid if you choose to, definitely include both. You can't "overshoot" your recovery.

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> I disagree, clomid and nolvadex is a better PCT. You can do 50/25/25/25 of clomid if you choose to, definitely include both. You can't "overshoot" your recovery.


Yea clomid at a low dose sounds fine. I heard about the depression you might get from it so I'm trying to stay away from that

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> Ostarine suppresses the HPTA! At your age that might not be the best course of action, do you have PCT planned?


Not refuting or disagreeing but everything I've read here leads me to believe that if Ostarine does suppress it is very minimal. Bear in mind, everything I've read here was NOT "official" documentation or a study supporting or refuting the claim either way and any amount of shutdown is undesirable. I guess what I'm saying is, I'd like to see some hard and fast numbers on this product regarding it's shutdown capacity before summarily stating, "It does/does not shutdown." I just don't know where to go for this type of info regarding research products.

----------


## human project

> Yea clomid at a low dose sounds fine. I heard about the depression you might get from it so I'm trying to stay away from that


I get really bad depression from clomid and I've herd it messes with your vision too.

----------


## human project

How did you get your body fat tested?? Any gains in strength?

----------


## EarlyMuscles

> How did you get your body fat tested?? Any gains in strength?


No j haven't gotten it tested but i am making gains

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I get really bad depression from clomid and I've herd it messes with your vision too.


That's why I'm planning my future PCT around Tamoxifen (nolva) & Toremifene (Tore). I realize clomid is the "tried and true" product along with nolva but like you I just think there are too many negatives associated with clomid, especially when there are viable and effective alternatives. I mean, if the nolva/clomid regime were the ONLY option that would be different but its not. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...t=#post6202391

----------


## EarlyMuscles

Ok so iv been takin the Ostarine as usual every morning still but I'm not going to lie I have been a little lazy with my gym time lately. My strength and fullness is still getting better but not as much, I think that's a result of me being a bum with my gym time. My vascularity is still improving

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

Bump for update

----------


## HCL

> I did a lot of clinical work with that compound in our cachexic patients and saw considerable benefits in total body composition as measured by dual energy X-ray absorption (DEXA) diagnostics. I've met the CEO of the founding company for Enobosarm (ostarine) and had several dinners with him and a few of his executives. It's a very promising compound but long term dosing protocols are still needed to establish long term benefits/risks.
> 
> There is another company looking at pathways to attenuate muscle atrophy, both in the aged and terminally ill and the compound will likely find off label application in body building. *I'll be running clinical trials with this compound in November/December.*  I'm looking forward to seeing the data on this new compound as well.


Any news about this?
Did you start the trials?  :Smilie:

----------


## human project

Bump for results

----------


## Twin

Bump for final results...

Why make a log if your not going to complete it?

----------


## human project

> bump for final results...
> 
> Why make a log if your not going to complete it?


x2?????!!!!!

----------


## Twin

He ignores my private messages and his last activity says he was signed in this morning. I think he should be ip banned for being a douchebag... And just leeching off this site because he still posts here to.


If anyone is curious on real non sponsored ostarine results i plan on running it on july 1st with a real life friend of mine. I will get him to register on here and make a log with me. I just want to get muscle memory gains out of my way first before i run it. And my friend wants toget his strength back (hes cutting till mid may then will recomp natty to get strength back then ostarine slow bulk..) before he runs it.

Well both make logs in this section when the time comes...


So stay tuned till july for 2 legit ostarine logs with an ai and 8 weeks at 25mg...

----------


## freshining

I'm a new member here an I just joined cause of this thread. I haven't worked out in over 6 months (school, work, and umm a little money issues) but I have never tested any steroids or sarms and my workouts before were just running for 30 min and doing the good life 30min circuit. So I'm coming here as a fresh body. I tried to PM you twin but as a new member I can't and I'd like to keep my own log but don't know were to start.

In short I'm looking to get serious as my life balance is coming back and I have time to dedicate. Just need someone to show me were to start.

----------


## Sisonpyh

> I'm a new member here an I just joined cause of this thread. I haven't worked out in over 6 months (school, work, and umm a little money issues) but I have never tested any steroids or sarms and my workouts before were just running for 30 min and doing the good life 30min circuit. So I'm coming here as a fresh body. I tried to PM you twin but as a new member I can't and I'd like to keep my own log but don't know were to start.
> 
> In short I'm looking to get serious as my life balance is coming back and I have time to dedicate. Just need someone to show me were to start.


Its good you are getting your life back together. But jumping into something this fast is not a good idea. For one you havent worked out in six months and even BEFORE that you werent doing anything to serious. Having a "fresh body" does not mean you come into working out with anything, especially a sarm which you only read one post about. You need way more gym time but more importantly you need dozens of more hours of research. This compound isnt sold for "human consumption," wouldnt you wonder why that is before putting it into your body? No one is going to spoon feed you a workout, knowledge, diet etc. If you dont want to do research, this game isn't for you. Its your body and your life but neither of which is worth messing with because you didnt put the time into it. Start with the diet section first, then the workout section.

----------


## Hydrokracker

> Its good you are getting your life back together. But jumping into something this fast is not a good idea. For one you havent worked out in six months and even BEFORE that you werent doing anything to serious. Having a "fresh body" does not mean you come into working out with anything, especially a sarm which you only read one post about. You need way more gym time but more importantly you need dozens of more hours of research. This compound isnt sold for "human consumption," wouldnt you wonder why that is before putting it into your body? No one is going to spoon feed you a workout, knowledge, diet etc. If you dont want to do research, this game isn't for you. Its your body and your life but neither of which is worth messing with because you didnt put the time into it. Start with the diet section first, then the workout section.


Couldn't agree more....

People are always asking "what do I take to get big?" The simple answer is take the TIME. As unappealing it is to hear, its the only thing that's going to work for a gym newcomer.

----------


## Twin

well if you were to make a log, it would be illrevalent because you have muscle memory gains to make. i put on 17 pounds in the past 2 months and i am still as lean as i was 2 months ago. because of muscle memory. all natural... 

so u need to take care of ur muscle memory gains first before you hop on ostarine.. 


> I'm a new member here an I just joined cause of this thread. I haven't worked out in over 6 months (school, work, and umm a little money issues) but I have never tested any steroids or sarms and my workouts before were just running for 30 min and doing the good life 30min circuit. So I'm coming here as a fresh body. I tried to PM you twin but as a new member I can't and I'd like to keep my own log but don't know were to start.
> 
> In short I'm looking to get serious as my life balance is coming back and I have time to dedicate. Just need someone to show me were to start.

----------


## dlou

hey guys, just was curious on your thoughts on running s4 with osta? number one is it safe and 2 would it just be a waste of money? if beneficial, how would you run it and what doses? im 5-10 185lbs and have been working out most of my life, but haven't done gear or anything in over 10 years....... looking for good results. I have the s4 and was about to run it at 50mg/day, but read some stuff on running the osta with it and got curious. any info is appreciated....thanks

----------


## Twin

> hey guys, just was curious on your thoughts on running s4 with osta? number one is it safe and 2 would it just be a waste of money? if beneficial, how would you run it and what doses? im 5-10 185lbs and have been working out most of my life, but haven't done gear or anything in over 10 years....... looking for good results. I have the s4 and was about to run it at 50mg/day, but read some stuff on running the osta with it and got curious. any info is appreciated....thanks


s4 is shit. it will shut you down. and if your going to get shut down, mind as well just inject real juice!!!!!

iv seen some decent recents with s4 on other boards but the guys claiming it are the same guys trying to push other supplements constantly and saying that nolva is bs and to buy there natural vitamin supplement as pct . all bs. thats why i dont take them seriously. stick with real juice bro!! s4 is for retarded bitches!!!

----------


## Java Man

I hope the OP decides to complete this thread.

----------


## OdinsOtherSon

> I hope the OP decides to complete this thread.


Don't hold your breath....

----------


## Sisonpyh

> Don't hold your breath....


Yeah, its been 8 months and counting. I think he is pretty much discredited either way.

----------


## Twin

> Yeah, its been 8 months and counting. I think he is pretty much discredited either way.


he made a post in another thread that he thinks his ostarine was mostly placebo because no gains. its not his fault though. iv been researching ostarine a lot and it seems like real members dont gain nothing - only 2lbs of muscle on ostarine just get better pumps and is very anti-catabolic for cutting.. but not anabolic .

only the paid secret sponsors seem to be gaining 10 pounds and lowered bodyfat lol.


in short:**** ostarine.

but theres a good log oging on in this section. check it out. seems to be legit.

----------


## Sisonpyh

> he made a post in another thread that he thinks his ostarine was mostly placebo because no gains. its not his fault though. iv been researching ostarine a lot and it seems like real members dont gain nothing - only 2lbs of muscle on ostarine just get better pumps and is very anti-catabolic for cutting.. but not anabolic .
> 
> only the paid secret sponsors seem to be gaining 10 pounds and lowered bodyfat lol.
> 
> 
> in short:**** ostarine.
> 
> but theres a good log oging on in this section. check it out. seems to be legit.


Didnt see that, Ill need to look for it. Really doesnt surprise me at all, I loved the idea of it and tried it myself but didnt gain what I was expecting. I still keep updated on Osta (except for missing earlymuscles post somehow?) but your post really put it in perspective, I rarely see anything super significant on it either but I still like the concept behind it. Haha been following it, anything Osta related I at least check out, S4/GW I just skip

----------


## Twin

> Didnt see that, Ill need to look for it. Really doesnt surprise me at all, I loved the idea of it and tried it myself but didnt gain what I was expecting. I still keep updated on Osta (except for missing earlymuscles post somehow?) but your post really put it in perspective, I rarely see anything super significant on it either but I still like the concept behind it. Haha been following it, anything Osta related I at least check out, S4/GW I just skip


yep. here was his post.

http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...ml#post6562880

----------


## Sisonpyh

> yep. here was his post.
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...ml#post6562880


Thanks for the update. Now time to research this research chemical haha.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> he made a post in another thread that he thinks his ostarine was mostly placebo because no gains. its not his fault though. iv been researching ostarine a lot and it seems like real members dont gain nothing - only 2lbs of muscle on ostarine just get better pumps and is very anti-catabolic for cutting.. but not anabolic .
> 
> only the paid secret sponsors seem to be gaining 10 pounds and lowered bodyfat lol.
> 
> 
> in short:**** ostarine.
> 
> but theres a good log oging on in this section. check it out. seems to be legit.


I just started an Ostarine cycle for cutting.. hope what you say is true.. I have a log about it on here too.

here's the link to the thread

http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...-aas-user.html

----------


## curiositybro

I have the U***micals mk 2866 here at home. Personally I am about finished the cycle and will never waste my money on this stuff again. I personally reckon there are little to no gains what so ever.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I have the U***micals mk 2866 here at home. Personally I am about finished the cycle and will never waste my money on this stuff again. I personally reckon there are little to no gains what so ever.


I'm getting really good gains on mine.. in my 4th week now and strength is great.. Maybe your stuff was junk?

I don't think SARMs are ever going to be better than steroids , but i think they could become a powerful tool between cycles.. at least some of them

----------

